# Wii remote???

## spoon-man

Has anyone out there had any luck with the Wii remote and gentoo? 

thanks

----------

## no_hope

I didn't spend too much time it, but I was able to get the driver to work without too much trouble

----------

## Maf

And what is potential usage of Wii pilot in desktop usage? Got some interesting ideas?

----------

## no_hope

why, this http://spazout.com/roomba/ of course!

----------

## Maf

Are there any cheaper adoptions of it? :Smile: 

----------

## no_hope

 *Maf wrote:*   

> Are there any cheaper adoptions of it?

 

I was going to use it as an alternative input method, like a mouse for my left hand. 

The driver gives you raw output of so you can do whatever you want with it. For example, bumping the thing to switch desktops, shake it to minimize all windows, etc. Supposedly it could also be used as a pointer, but I couldn't get that to work.

I don't know of a killer way to use it, but I didn't really have time to look for it; other things came up

edit: now I remember: the best idea I had is to attach the thing to my head. Various head movements could be mapped to different actions. This would give me another way to interact with my box without taking hands of the keyboard. I kid you not, I am serious about doing this eventually.

----------

## Maf

 *no_hope wrote:*   

>  *Maf wrote:*   Are there any cheaper adoptions of it? edit: now I remember: the best idea I had is to attach the thing to my head. Various head movements could be mapped to different actions. This would give me another way to interact with my box without taking hands of the keyboard. I kid you not, I am serious about doing this eventually.

 

In opposition to hands, shaking your head too much would probably cause headaches :]

Anyway, gonna buy Wiimote in like 3 hrs and find out what can we do with this.

----------

## spoon-man

no_hope thats a really good idea, I wonder fps would be like to play using a wii remote attached to ya head to control mouse look .

----------

## mottmar

I am writing a small app that generates keyboard and mouse events, based on uinput and libwiimote. It's in a very early "worlk-for-me" stage, but I'm planning to make it fully customizable so everyone can use it as they like... If you are interested I'll post more...

as a beginning, this is the ebuild I have written for libwiimote

----------

## WebXDev

Tell me please.. How can I get access to the IR camera of the Wiimote? 

I wanna make a simple program which will be track my pen (with the LED on top of it)...

----------

## ppurka

Here's an interesting application for wii remote  :Very Happy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd3-eiid-Uw

----------

## WebXDev

Yeah, I've already seen that  :Smile:  But I don't understand how he has done that...

I wanna do something like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0awjPUkBXOU&feature=channel

----------

